# Front door and side windows with Command.



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't do much exterior work anymore, but still take on a few door jobs etc. Every year. Sprayed this front door with the new BM Command. Satin Sheen. Turned out fantastic. Graco 395 PC . 308fflp tip. Green frog tape. Colour. "Galaxy". With the 1 hr. Recoat time it was no problem to get this all done in 1 day..


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Nice work Kevyn, looks fantastic. I still haven't quite figured out that Command, one door turned out decent and another one a little rough. Seen enough good results on here with it though it's probably worth figuring out.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Nice work Kevyn, looks fantastic. I still haven't quite figured out that Command, one door turned out decent and another one a little rough. Seen enough good results on here with it though it's probably worth figuring out.


Ya, I've had mixed results. I think Urethanes are just finicky in general. Everything has to be really clean.. Although, This time around was rather flawless. Blocking time is incredible on this stuff.


----------

